# Bike comparison 2010 caad9 5 and Trek 2.1



## ethanjacob1792

Hi,

I've been commuting from DT to Clackamas for the last six months and want to buy a road bike for weekend ride with the guys and possible Century Ride this year and STP next year.

I've my eyes on these two 2010 models

1. Cannondale CAAD9 5
2. Trek 2.1

Which one would you like to have for the budget under $1400? and why you like one
over the other?

Thank you for your inputs.


----------



## Bikeauger

I have a 2010 CAAD9... 

I like it.


----------



## MarvinK

Can you swing a CAAD9 4? I'd definitely lean toward that bike...


----------



## ethanjacob1792

Hi,

What do you like about the CAAD 4? I do understand CAAD 4 has better components. I was looking for rider to share experiments on all CAAD 4 VS Synapse 5 with all things are equal.

Thanks


----------



## TallCoolOne

*I just faced the same decision*

When the 2010 models came out I test rode the Trek 2.1 and the CAAD9 5. Both bikes are good bikes I think. BUT, I felt like I had a lot more power hitting the pavement on the CAAD than I did on the Trek. The CAAD just felt a lot more responsive. The Trek felt a little mushy in comparison. 

I have since bought the CAAD and have about 50 road miles and about 2 hours on the trainer with the bike. I have read a lot of people's reviews saying the CAAD has a harsh ride but I think it rides fine. But, this is my first road bike so I only have my hard tail mountain bike to compare to.


----------



## tober1

Get the CAAD9 and put some 25's on it. You'll be very happy. 
Cannondale makes good bikes


----------



## maximum7

Are you limited to just Cannondale and Trek?


----------



## MarvinK

People who think the CAAD is harsh wouldn't describe the Trek as mushy. Some people just care more about responsiveness and road feel.. others want comfort and predictability. The Cannondale is more sporty, while the Trek is more recreational. If you like the Trek shop, but prefer the ride of the Cannondale... I'd recommend trying the Fisher Ion. The Cannondale is a good bike, though.


----------

